# Fortis Cosmonaut Ceramic AM or PM?



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently ran across a wrist shot posted of the Fortis Cosmonaut Ceramic and instantly fell in love. The size, case, bezel, hands, dial, bracelet, etc. all seem to go so well and has the historical Fortis look with some modern updates. So now that it zoomed right to the top of my want list, the hard part is choosing between the AM (silver dial) and PM (black dial) models.

I was instantly drawn to the silver dial model which looks to be more legible and has nice contrast between the dial and bezel but I'm always a sucker for black dialed watches. Normally I like polished hands/indices but the polished hands look to be a bit out of place on the black dial in pictures? The black sunray effect is mesmerizing though. I know this is very subjective but can anyone share their thoughts between the two? I won't have a chance to see either in person and relying on pictures posted online is tough and not always a good representation of what it looks like in the flesh. If I do buy this, it will be my daily wearer and most likely the only watch I'll keep as I've been slowly working to trim down my collection to one watch that can go anywhere and do anything.

(Images posted below are from Fratellowatches.com)


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the AM has a more professional look. I like it more than the PM.

heb


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

I personally lean toward the AM dial. It looks more readable, as you say, which is really crucial for a watch. The watches are not on the same strap/bracelet, which complicates the comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

that AM on the bracelet is pure perfection... what a beautiful and legible timepiece.


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

The PM looks more like the '94 original (the steel bezel even more).










Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great input everyone! I apologize for not finding a picture of both on the bracelet but I wanted to show both in comparable lighting/setting. I think I'm going to go with the AM as I really like the bezel, indices, and hand contrast with the silver dial. Gorgeous!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

RTea said:


> Thanks for the great input everyone! I apologize for not finding a picture of both on the bracelet but I wanted to show both in comparable lighting/setting. I think I'm going to go with the AM as I really like the bezel, indices, and hand contrast with the silver dial. Gorgeous!


A little late, but when these first appeared I instantly felt the PM had a contrast problem with the hands on the dial. I like an easy read dial and the AM seems to give the better contrast between hands and dial. Looking forward to real life pics!


----------



## Jashley73 (May 28, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of the ceramic bezel on the AM dial, but I've not seen that two-tone bracelet before. That's a nice combo with the two-tone bracelet.

I thought the AM dial, with the steel bezel and brown leather strap is the perfect sport/casual-dress watch combo piece, for someone who wanted a chronograph.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the P.M. No contrast problem at all. In fact the lumed hands really pop against the dark background.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

AM version would look even better if it had contrasting sub dials.. Just my opinion but I can't wear white or silver faced watches as they just bother me and I can't get an instant time check in outdoor sun or daylight. So I would go for the PM. But enjoy your purchase and do share when you get it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

citjet said:


> AM version would look even better if it had contrasting sub dials.


Something like the new Stratoliner Parabola?









More images.


----------



## wapap (Apr 16, 2017)

Jashley73 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the ceramic bezel on the AM dial, but I've not seen that two-tone bracelet before.


I am pretty sure that's just protective wrapping.


----------



## wapap (Apr 16, 2017)

am for me. It's such a unique and clean look. But I am balking at the price.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wapap said:


> Jashley73 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a huge fan of the ceramic bezel on the AM dial, but I've not seen that two-tone bracelet before.
> ...


Looks like polished centre links reflecting something dark


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Tried this one at the WatchBuys road show today. I love everything about it. I just wished its 2mm smaller so it would fit the name "classic" better.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

AM ceramic for me.
Almost perfect, only thing unsure is the hand. The three central hands look a bit plastic. But on Fortis website, they are labelled as nickel made. 
hmmm, I want to see some close shot.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Welp I did it, pulled the trigger on an AM ceramic bezel. Super excited for this one as it looks like a really smart/sporty piece. It covers every feature on my want list which includes a nice bracelet, domed sapphire crystal, display case-back, good lume, ceramic bezel, reputable brand, and 100+M water resistance. So excited for this one!


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

RTea said:


> Welp I did it, pulled the trigger on an AM ceramic bezel. Super excited for this one as it looks like a really smart/sporty piece. It covers every feature on my want list which includes a nice bracelet, domed sapphire crystal, display case-back, good lume, ceramic bezel, reputable brand, and 100+M water resistance. So excited for this one!


Did it come in yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

The AM model is seriously a great looking watch. Its on my short list and checks all the boxes


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

AM


----------

